# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Help, Are These Tongue Lickers?

## ECLARK

Yes they are!  :Razz:

----------


## ECLARK

Extreme.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Full Pinstripe.  :Smile:

----------


## Freakie_frog

I love cresties.. Ed what made you want to get into them ??

----------


## ECLARK

Red Extreme Harly.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Full Pinstripe.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Extreme Harly.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Full Pinstripe.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Have kept Cresties for years now, super easy to keep and plenty of morphs makes it alot of fun!  :Razz:  


These are some new additions to the group.  :Smile:  



> I love cresties.. Ed what made you want to get into them ??

----------


## snakedude56

Wow! The harlequins are my favorite crested morphs. You've got some really nice cresties!

----------


## mlededee

well i must say you got a good lot there ed.  :Wink:  and thank you for the pics of the full pinner.  :Smile:  still digging that one, but i gotta admit the 2 harleys are pretty hot too.   :Cool:

----------


## Laooda

> Red Extreme Harly.


You need to send this one to me for your birthday!   Wait, does it work like that!?!?!   :Razz:

----------


## Sausage

:Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   Stop showing pictures of Cresties! Now I want one!

----------


## ECLARK

Orange Pinstripe. :eek:

----------


## ECLARK

Red Bi color.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Cosmo.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

I was telling a friend that I only get 1 out of 50 pics in focus, this is that one!  :Razz:  


> Orange Pinstripe. :eek:

----------


## SarahMB

I think Cosmo loves me. I know I love him!

----------


## ECLARK

Cosmo is gravid right now!  :Smile:  


> I think Cosmo loves me. I know I love him!

----------


## mlededee

oooh, do you know who the daddy is?  :Very Happy:

----------


## ECLARK

Yep, the red bi color male.  :Fest2:  


> oooh, do you know who the daddy is?

----------


## djansen

> Cosmo is gravid right now!


can you say red flame babies!

and this is a pic of that male fired up
Ed, i am dying to know what those babies are going to look like!

----------


## ECLARK

I was just informed this is a red flame.  :Salute:  


> Red Extreme Harly.

----------


## ECLARK

Derek, I have seen him that color at nite, I know how you Crestie freaks are! Mist, feed and turn the lights out for 10 minutes. then look at him. HAHAHA  :Razz:  


Guess what, Im one of those freaks also.  :Embarassed:  



> can you say red flame babies!
> 
> and this is a pic of that male fired up
> Ed, i am dying to know what those babies are going to look like!

----------


## djansen

> Derek, I have seen him that color at nite, I know how you Crestie freaks are! Mist, feed and turn the lights out for 10 minutes. then look at him. HAHAHA  
> 
> 
> Guess what, Im one of those freaks also.


you nailed that on the head  :Smile:  thats exactly how i did it, feed, mist, came back a while later and took a pic.

----------


## ECLARK

Well Derek, Guess your gonna see those Red Flame babies. Cosmo just gave me a great birthday present. seen her in the nest box earlier tonite and when I checked it later.....there they were. these should be some hot cresties. and this is just the start for her!  :Razz:

----------


## djansen

allright! congrats, cant wait to see them!

----------


## ECLARK

These guys have been breeding.  :Smile:

----------


## djansen

Nice! wow she is fat, you must feed her well  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

I expect 2 eggs a month out of her, she eats real good!  :Razz:  


> Nice! wow she is fat, you must feed her good

----------


## djansen

> I expect 2 eggs a month out of her, she eats real good!


your making sure she is getting lots of extra calcium right?  :Wink:

----------


## Ginevive

Nifty! Can someone please post a normal one; I don't know how they normally look!

----------


## Sausage

They're just kind of a nondescript brown... let me find a pic.

----------


## frankykeno

I think my Crestie, Sprocket, is just your typical, plain old gecko. He's sort of a tan color when not fired up, a chocolate color when fired up. These pics are from awhile back and actually from different ages (couldn't find two taken the same time in his different phases...I need new Sprocket pics!)

Not fired up....


Fired up....

----------


## Sausage

Cute!   :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

This guy is a different color every time I look at him, heres tonites flavor!  :Razz:

----------


## Sausage

mm.... spaghetti with tomato sauce.   :Razz:

----------


## djansen

I told you he gets RED  :Very Happy:

----------


## Laooda

> This guy is a different color every time I look at him, heres tonites flavor!


 
NNNiiiiiiicccccccccccce!  :Sunny:

----------


## MATT FISHER REPTILES

ed keep me in mind when you have some babs. i used to have a trio but had to move so i gave them to a frind to care for. but i would love to get some new one.

----------


## ECLARK

Did not realize that these crested geckos were so vocal! :eek: 


Have heard them chuckle at nite before, but now I have more than a couple pairs together breeding and these guys are chattering up a storm all nite long.  :Razz:  

Just a little side benefit of having these wonderful creatures!  :Salute:

----------


## Sausage

Aww, what a sweet little face.  :Aww:

----------


## MATT FISHER REPTILES

> Did not realize that these crested geckos were so vocal! :eek: 
> 
> 
> Have heard them chuckle at nite before, but now I have more than a couple pairs together breeding and these guys are chattering up a storm all nite long.  
> 
> Just a little side benefit of having these wonderful creatures!



i cant wait to pick up a group from you ed when you have some for sale just let me know when you have babs. i miss having creasteds they just cheer you up by walking by there cage.   :Smile:

----------


## Sausage

Looking at all these cresties really makes me wish I could lick my own eyes too.   :Mad:   :Razz:

----------


## MATT FISHER REPTILES

> Looking at all these cresties really makes me wish I could lick my own eyes too.



lol i have never thought that for a second. hahahahah.   :Rock on:

----------


## djansen

> Did not realize that these crested geckos were so vocal! :eek: 
> 
> 
> Have heard them chuckle at nite before, but now I have more than a couple pairs together breeding and these guys are chattering up a storm all nite long.  
> 
> Just a little side benefit of having these wonderful creatures!


yeah, the red male and orange flame female are vocal alright.  i did not realize that till i had them in my room the night before i shipped them to you.
that sure startled me when i woke up at 3:00 am to some growling and barking  :Smile:

----------

